# Auto estereo pioneer mosfet 50w x 4 deh-2770mp



## beto816 (Sep 10, 2009)

holas tengo problemas con un estereo .........
 es muy seguro que se quemo el circuito integrado y logre divisar que es un 
painer mosfet pal0074 ...........

ustedes creen que lo podre conseguir ........... y di es hasi donde lo puedo pedir porque ya me arte de buscar y nada ........................


----------



## RaFFa (Sep 10, 2009)

El tda7560 creo que gasta el mismo patillaje con un poco menos de potencia pero por lo demas...encapsulado y todo lo que puedas desear, es practicamente igual. Un saludo


----------



## DOSMETROS (Sep 10, 2009)

Si estás en Capital , en la esquina de la Av. San Juan y Salta hay una Pioneer que me ha cobrado más barato de lo que a mi me salían los transistores

Suerte !


----------



## mangadehi (Abr 10, 2010)

Hola
En la camioneta del laburo tenia el mismo stereo que tenes vos pero me robaron el frente hace como 2 años.
Tengo el culote solamente. Quisiera saber si podriamos encontrarnos para probar si mi equipo aún funciona correctamente probándolo en tu auto. Actualmente no dispongo del frente ni de la ficha trasera ya que me la cagaron en un electricista.
En el caso de que funcione y te interese comprarlo lo podemos charlar, aún así me interesa mucho probar si mi culote de estereo funciona para poder volver a ponerselo a la camioneta aunquesea comprando un frente en libertad.

Gracias espero respuesta


----------



## gallo961 (Sep 8, 2012)

hola muchachos yo ten go un pioneer 7270
y no me funcionana no se me podrian pasa el esquematico


----------

